# wellness complete health large breed puppy vs Core puppy



## MYDOGG (Jan 6, 2015)

any recommendations for my 6 month old lab puppy? any benefit over over each other??
thanks!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd go with the Complete Health large breed puppy because it has IMO just as good of nutrition at a lower price point and it has a better calcium and phosorus level than the CORE which I think has a bit too much of those minerals for a large breed.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am sure the price point is better on the Complete but Core may have less calcium than one would think. Complete LBP has a range listed with the maximum being 1.5%, exactly the same as Puppy Core, and it has fewer calories. If you feed less of a high calorie food then you would be feeding less calcium. 

It is really easy to overfeed high powered foods like Core though. Perhaps Complete LB would be easier to deal with just because of that.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ahh, I looked at the CORE large breed which has Max of 2% calcium. 

Still, the complete runs about $55 for 26 lbs and Core is about $80 for 26 lbs, so if price is an issue, there isn't anything wrong with the Complete. On the other hand, some dogs do better on the higher protein and fat even though the calorie different per cup isn't that huge, from about 370 kcals to about 420 kcals so its not like one is a super high calorie food like some performance foods are at over 500 kcals per cup.


----------



## MYDOGG (Jan 6, 2015)

well my local petco i bought the complete health LBP 30lbs bag was 64.99 i think the core is 75ish price really isnt the issue. i made my decision based on two things.
i personally do not think puppies should be on a grain free diet. unless yes they have an allergic reaction. reason about grain free as well brings me to my second reason. i think grain free has too much protein for a growing puppy. think it was 26% in the complete LBP and 36% for core?


----------



## grannycar (Dec 26, 2014)

I think you made the right choice!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I just read something bad about wellness food. I really don't know what to think of it.

http://truthaboutpetfood.com/the-pet-food-test-results/


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If all the samples were contaminated to some degree I don't think we need to pick on Wellness but on the quality of all commercial dog food which was the point of the study.


----------

